# Am I ENFP or ESFP?



## pianodog (Jan 25, 2013)

Right, like whenever I study something in School, I always try to find ways to use it in real life. If I can't find a way to use it, I don't care about it too much.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Probably Se then.


----------



## Razorfield9 (Feb 14, 2012)

ESFP. Direct and insolvent BANGS are really what determine this type as apart from ENFP in my experience. ENFP rather than communicate on a subject have a _hard time sticking with it_ and end up devolving/evolving into other discussions with brilliance scattered throughout. Solidifying a position is incredibly difficult for ENFP in my experience, whereas ESFP has a different _sort_ of focus. ESFP isn't as loopy as the ENFP- but they're as energetic, if that makes sense.

If I'm wrong, NT patrol please destroy this post


----------



## pianodog (Jan 25, 2013)

Hmm, good point. I definitely can push a topic ANYWHERE and be nowhere near where I started originally. I tend to jump around alot with subjects then later go back to a previous idea like we were talking about it all along haha. I probably am ENFP too because I've gotten it one three different personality tests, I also got intuition on a Intuitive vs Sensing test. 

I also get very emotional inside when watching a sad part of a movie, and I hate funerals because everyone is sad. Do ESFP's do this?


----------

